# not so cute lil' birdie



## limuhead (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been having this cute little bird, a Boston Oriole I think coming around the yard and just kind of hanging out. Really pretty, and VERY bold. I have come within a few feet of it before it would fly up on a branch above my head and start singing, or so I thought. It was actually yelling at me. How do I know this? You may ask. I went out to my greenhouse to check out some of my latest purchases. One of which was an awarded Phrag caudatum, a selfing of a high AM/AOS which yielded 22 beautiful well formed seedlings which went into a plug try. The now not so cute little vulture was in my greenhouse, pulling all the seedlings out of the plug tray, biting them in half and dropping them on the floor. I am now down to 15 seedlings and it unspotted about a dozen or so Miltoniopsis hybrids. I put some bird netting over my seedling table and as I left the greenhouse the little hellion actually dive bombed my head and started harping on me! Do you think Santa will bring me a pellet gun for Christmas???


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2013)

My God!!! This bird is a monster!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2013)

Look around for a nest in your shade house. Normally, birds aren't vindictive. Did you say something rude? Oh wait, I forgot about my run-ins with Pileated Woodpeckers. I advise duck and run!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2013)

Paintballs!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2013)

tennis racquet


----------



## Trithor (Nov 3, 2013)

Oriole pie, apparently served with orchid salad?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 3, 2013)

Limuhead, the only rationalized behaviour I can rely this to is that the bird beside hating 'chids, is protecting his nest or birdies. It's trying to divert your attention (not sure the seedlings pulling is the best part of the show) from some place.

It could be VERY territorial too, but a nest is a better guess.

Are you sure of the ID? The name you gave is a east coast to midwest north American bird. Imported? There's websites of hawaian birds pics, it may help.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
Don't wait til Christmas! It sounds like the suggestions other have given are right one! Most all forms of orioles are pretty & have a song, if this is a Boston it could be telling you it wants to stay for the winter!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's that bold, catch it and put into cage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlantis (Nov 3, 2013)

Don´t be too severe. I had a depressed canary some years ago (veridic) and since then I´ve tried not to be cruel to birds.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2013)

Never heard of a Boston Oriole. Baltimore Oriole, maybe? Or Orchard Oriole?

Don't be too hard on the little thing. If he made it all the way to Hawaii, he deserves some slack.


----------

